# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I interrogated a DC about their existence

## lvlindless

Today I had my most vivid LD yet, with total control. It lasted quite a long time too. Well, I interrogated a DC and I got some... amazing and eye opening results. Here's the excerpt from my Dream Journal.

Soldiers and people were running around trying to barricade or get ready for an "invasion" of the Russian and Chinese forces. While this was happening, I decided to interrogate a Dream Character. I really meant it. I grabbed Waldo, and pushed him up against the wall and asked "Who are you?" He was trying to avoid the question, looking around trying to prepare for the invasion. I pushed him harder against the wall and looked into his eyes. I said "Stop trying to avoid the question. You don't exist, you're just a figment of my dream. You're not real, so who are you?" He looked into my eyes, as he pulled me in closer. Suddenly, his face changed without me even noticing. He was me. He said "I'm you..." I was shocked, looking back and realizing that everything or everyone I was looking at was me. Nothing else but me. This is when the dream took on FULL lucidity. The vividness I can't even describe. I saw every shine and twinkle in my own eyes looking into them. The skin looked the same, strands of hair were the same. I studied it, and in my head I thought "This is... so much more vivid than real life. This is actually happening..."

So, that's the most powerful thing I've ever done in an LD. It just made me come to a huge realization, and what followed was 10 minutes of intense fighting against russians and asian ninjas. xD

----------


## Spartiate

Interesting dream, it makes a lot of sense too.  I have also had a lucid experience in which "everything seemed clear to me".  If I believed in higher plains of existence, that's how I would describe it, it was all very beautiful...

----------


## DarkMind

> Today I had my most vivid LD yet, with total control. It lasted quite a long time too. Well, I interrogated a DC and I got some... amazing and eye opening results. Here's the excerpt from my Dream Journal.
> 
> Soldiers and people were running around trying to barricade or get ready for an "invasion" of the Russian and Chinese forces. While this was happening, I decided to interrogate a Dream Character. I really meant it. I grabbed Waldo, and pushed him up against the wall and asked "Who are you?" He was trying to avoid the question, looking around trying to prepare for the invasion. I pushed him harder against the wall and looked into his eyes. I said "Stop trying to avoid the question. You don't exist, you're just a figment of my dream. You're not real, so who are you?" He looked into my eyes, as he pulled me in closer. Suddenly, his face changed without me even noticing. He was me. He said "I'm you..." I was shocked, looking back and realizing that everything or everyone I was looking at was me. Nothing else but me. This is when the dream took on FULL lucidity. The vividness I can't even describe. I saw every shine and twinkle in my own eyes looking into them. The skin looked the same, strands of hair were the same. I studied it, and in my head I thought "This is... so much more vivid than real life. This is actually happening..."
> 
> So, that's the most powerful thing I've ever done in an LD. It just made me come to a huge realization, and what followed was 10 minutes of intense fighting against russians and asian ninjas. xD



Quick comment:

Your dream characters....everything in your dream exist, but are not real, being manifestations of the Absolute (which is real).

As an analogy: Rainbows, shadows and mirages exist.......but they are not real.

What ordinary people believe to be their self is not real either, though it exists.

It can be said that all your dream characters, and everything else in your dream is you. But what has just been said takes on meaning on a higher level when one has the realization of Non-Duality, which is the supreme goal of spiritual attainment (one then becomes a Buddha). When one has the realization of Non-Duality, the veil that separates self and other disappears, and the illusion that separates self and other vanishes.

Though I giving a brief comment, I hope that is helpful to you. Cheers  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I decided to interrogate a Dream Character. I really meant it. I grabbed Waldo, and pushed him up against the wall and asked "Who are you?" He was trying to avoid the question, looking around trying to prepare for the invasion. I pushed him harder against the wall and looked into his eyes. I said "Stop trying to avoid the question. You don't exist, you're just a figment of my dream. You're not real, so who are you?" He looked into my eyes, as he pulled me in closer. Suddenly, his face changed without me even noticing. He was me. He said "I'm you..." I was shocked, looking back and realizing that everything or everyone I was looking at was me. Nothing else but me.



Wow.. excellent dream!!  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaught

That's cool, lvlindless. I must try that sometime.

----------


## SEBSTER

wow
thats not something u dream every night.
you know i have always said that when vividness in dreams conquers the vividness of real life, thats when you're no longer dreaming. you are controlling reality.

----------


## Adam

Its awesome when it hits you like that, that you notice EVERYTHING no matter how little or small, and the shear vividness of everything is just amazing, just makes you realise just how powerful the human mind is to recreate all this in a dream, because if you shut your eyes and visualise the same thing, you don't see anywhere near as much clarity as you do in these LD's

Top job  ::D:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Thats pretty cool, lvlindless. I wonder why he took on the character of you?

----------


## Dream Sailor

Posted in Philosphy forum.

----------


## Aluu101

> Just last night I had my first WILD and asked two people standing side by side what it feels like to be in a dream. They looked at each other, almost rolling their eyes, and said "we're not in a dream". I kept laughing, almost as to make fun of how stupid a response that is to me.
> 
> lvlindless, it's ironic that you bring this event up and how they say they are "you" in the dream.
> 
> I've since thought about what is actually occuring in a dream, and come up with this odd but interesting assumption. The brain as we know it is basically a powerful computer, able to process and render 3D worlds of better resolution than any current physical device we can use.
> 
> In the waking life, you take on a physical task of life as we know it in reality, where you are bound to the physical characteristics of yourself. Now when our reality state enters the dream world, the physical state is, in a sense, disassociated from. We are no longer bound to a set charactistical scheme. So in the dream world, it can then be noted that everything falls into the same realm, in that a computer (the brain) is simply creating the realm itself. Now think about this very hard. At this point (while in a dream), "you" are sharing the same processor as every other event in the dream. The girl you are talking to, the professor next door, the sales clerk, and you yourself, are all sharing the same brain. They think and respond, just like you do. At this divided state of being, you may find it even more ironic that you are asking them what it feels like to be a dream character, for you are just a dream character yourself. Remember at this point, the physical state is dissassociated from or on a different plane of reality. In essence, you exist equally as much as they do at this point, except when you leave this realm and enter the physical characteristic of your body again when you wake up. But even then, the only change is that you visually leave this realm.
> 
> Theoretically these dream characters could co-exist inside of you without you even knowing as altered imaginations - like pipelines on a computer chip. They are requiring brain use as do you. When my dream characters tell me they are not in a dream, I start to think...maybe they are telling the truth. If they have no physical state to attach to, in a sense, the dream is their reality, and they do exist.



WOW....you made me think a lot there, that made a lot of sense. ::bowdown::  Almost kind of creepy to think about it that way.

----------


## Dream Sailor

> WOW....you made me think a lot there, that made a lot of sense. Almost kind of creepy to think about it that way.



Glad I hit home on someone's imagination. I've decided this should be a good topic to qualify in the philosophy forum, so I'm going to re-post it there.

----------


## Selmuir

Lol i love they type of dreams where the DC are right about things  ::D:

----------


## lvlindless

> Thats pretty cool, lvlindless. I wonder why he took on the character of you?



It was my unconscious directly speaking with me. That's what I think anyway. I had to force the answer out of him, but when he told me everything just seemed to... make sense. It's like I received enlightenment at that moment. Everything was so clear, I can't describe it. My control of the LD took over 100% at that point, because I didn't fear anything in the dream since I just realized it's all me.

I think this is also a really great philosophical point on life. Everything around you in your life is essentially you. You caused it to happen, you're responsible for your own manifestation of reality. So... yeah that was a really intense eye opener for me. I'll never forget it now, and from now on I'll be fearless in my LDs.

----------


## DarkMind

> It was my unconscious directly speaking with me. That's what I think anyway. I had to force the answer out of him, but when he told me everything just seemed to... make sense. It's like I received enlightenment at that moment. Everything was so clear, I can't describe it. My control of the LD took over 100&#37; at that point, because I didn't fear anything in the dream since I just realized it's all me.
> 
> I think this is also a really great philosophical point on life. Everything around you in your life is essentially you. You caused it to happen, you're responsible for your own manifestation of reality. So... yeah that was a really intense eye opener for me. I'll never forget it now, and from now on I'll be fearless in my LDs.



From my understanding, the "I" (Ego) is not real. One's True Self is the Absolute.

It is true that subject-object duality (separation) is an illusion in the dreamworld, and I think it is also an illusion in the waking world.

----------


## cygnus

Too bad the Russians and ninjas didn't see past duality like you haha! If they are the same consciousness, the divisions being only mental constructs, there's not much stopping them. It's the same as in "real life."

This is actually my "technique" for LDing, not some kind of acronym. By realizing during the day that what appears to be external is really something brought into awareness, you bring awareness into your dreams rather than habitual reactivity.

Great insight, lvlindless

----------


## Bushido

Cool dream!!

DarkMind judging by your post i reckon you'd find this book useful if you haven't already read it, actually i recommend it to all, its called "The Most Rapid and Direct Means to Eternal Bliss". I've just started reading it and following the technique awareness watching awareness, but it describes the illusion of "I" (the ego) and the "tricks" the ego uses to preserve its sense of identity. 

I can make this book more available if anyone’s interested...

----------


## Jared Boz 87

> I grabbed Waldo, and pushed him up against the wall and asked "Who are you?"



Is this the Waldo that you always have to find in those picture books?
Big ups to you on your ld by the way! I just had my first one this morning!

----------


## DarkMind

> Cool dream!!
> 
> DarkMind judging by your post i reckon you'd find this book useful if you haven't already read it, actually i recommend it to all, its called "The Most Rapid and Direct Means to Eternal Bliss". I've just started reading it and following the technique awareness watching awareness, but it describes the illusion of "I" (the ego) and the "tricks" the ego uses to preserve its sense of identity. 
> 
> I can make this book more available if anyones interested...



Sure thing, thanks in advance  :smiley:

----------


## DarkMind

> Too bad the Russians and ninjas didn't see past duality like you haha! If they are the same consciousness, the divisions being only mental constructs, there's not much stopping them. It's the same as in "real life."
> 
> This is actually my "technique" for LDing, not some kind of acronym. By realizing during the day that what appears to be external is really something brought into awareness, you bring awareness into your dreams rather than habitual reactivity.
> 
> Great insight, lvlindless



If you don't mind telling me, where did you learn that technique? It is an advanced technique in Dream Yoga of Vajrayana Buddhism.

I would be keen to learn more about your technique. Thanks in advance  :smiley:

----------


## lvlindless

> Is this the Waldo that you always have to find in those picture books?
> Big ups to you on your ld by the way! I just had my first one this morning!



lol no, it was my friend Waldo. I figured he couldn't be in the dream with me, so I wanted to find out who he really was. The whole "Where's Waldo" thing kind of applies. =P

----------


## amw

I believe that i read that Freud believed that every person in your dream is you. So this dream would def. go along with that theory

----------


## Hazel

Wow, that is extremely interesting! I've noticed that there are a lot of good theories on here as well. Normally I believe more on the scientific approach of LDing, but the post that Dream Sailor made is definately worth thinking about!

----------


## cygnus

> If you don't mind telling me, where did you learn that technique? It is an advanced technique in Dream Yoga of Vajrayana Buddhism.
> 
> I would be keen to learn more about your technique. Thanks in advance



It's not so much a technique per se; I see it as part of my own spiritual growth, the somewhat continuous development of lucidity being a natural result. It's hard for me to give a specific method, but you could say I practice Dzogchen and dream/sleep yoga. Sleep yoga definitely requires a lot of patience and inner work, and is something I don't expect to fully understand for years.

----------


## DarkMind

> It's not so much a technique per se; I see it as part of my own spiritual growth, the somewhat continuous development of lucidity being a natural result. It's hard for me to give a specific method, but you could say I practice Dzogchen and dream/sleep yoga. Sleep yoga definitely requires a lot of patience and inner work, and is something I don't expect to fully understand for years.



Cool  :smiley:

----------

